# Audi R8 reps or S5 reps on White CC?



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys need help deciding which reps to go with

*Audi R8 reps with gunmetal machined face *









or 

*Audi S5 reps in silver*









Or open to suggestions


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would personally go with the Audi R8 reps. The gunmetal will look good against the white.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Both are nice,but I think the s5 reps would look better on the CC than the r8. Just my opinion though.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the R8 reps, I was thinking about getting those myself. Anybody have pics of them on a CC?


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

R8 reps would be my choice. Would be nice to see a photoshop job with both though.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a link to ACH tuning with the R8 reps in silver. I am thinking of going hyper silver 

http://gallery.achtuning.com/main.php/v/Customers/VW/Passat_CC/RonB/RonB_Passat_CC_HR8_19.jpg.html










Wife does not like gunmetal, says it's dirty. What you guys think of silver or hyper silver for the R8 reps?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Wife does not like gunmetal, says it's dirty. What you guys think of silver or hyper silver for the R8 reps?


dude, that looks sick. Awesome makes me want them on my White Gold CC


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bottom picture looks best in my opinion. Very nice.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I love these wheels on Audi's titanium package but good luck finding them...they'd look sick on a white CC...

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/audi/215325-audi-launching-titanium-package-most-models.html

Also, RS5 reps from Hartmann Wheels...


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

After seeing the pics I agree. The bottom pic is the style I would go with on a white CC.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

kyle1 said:


> I love these wheels on Audi's titanium package but good luck finding them...they'd look sick on a white CC...
> 
> http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/audi/215325-audi-launching-titanium-package-most-models.html
> 
> Also, RS5 reps from Hartmann Wheels...


Hey, here are the gunmetal reps you were referring to in size 18. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-O...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_4606wt_936


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

those are pretty sweet.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

bottom pic definitely, those look great.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

When I first got my car my first thought was the S5 wheels. After 2 years I still think they are great looking. Sadly I never got them. And haven't seen them on a Candy White CC so these pictures are great. I think it's a winner.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

A-8's are sick.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

here you guys go with some OEM Audi/ VW rims on the CC all in 19" or higher, I may be a little off with my gimp photo cropping


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

daaaayuuumn dude.. I have been imagining the wheels I want on my CC, now I know I just have to PM you for a GIMP crop  ..


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Do these reps come in a 20"?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

No not usually, some come in 20's, but yah I am looking now these photocrops are slightly out of proportion, I would say these are 20 inch rims as opposed to 19s in the photocrops, but hey, its all relative and I am using a free program to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

meccausa said:


> here you guys go with some OEM Audi/ VW rims on the CC all in 19" or higher, I may be a little off with my gimp photo cropping


Nice, now I know what to expect when we bring in those 20" Interlagos reps.  _(Due in March)_ And great job on the renderings. You're not very far off...

19s:










20s:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Nice, now I know what to expect when we bring in those 20" Interlagos reps.  _(Due in March)_ And great job on the renderings. You're not very far off...
> 
> 
> 20s:



Dion, which wheels are these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann QS-10 Wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I'd like to see some 19" Mallory Reps


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

FOLKS I Went with the R8 reps, will post pics up sometime next week after they get installed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlW2s_RQKuU&NR=1

Reason I went with the R8 reps, I might just have to black out the graphite section for more contrast. 
@ Dion- Nice ride man, I guess my pictures were not too far off = D


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas... I myself am in the market for new wheels. 18" for me. Too many potholes here in the North East!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Nice, now I know what to expect when we bring in those 20" Interlagos reps.  _(Due in March)_ And great job on the renderings. You're not very far off...


I was gonna say! They all looked like 20's to me :laugh:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Pics of them installed: 19 x 8 Audi R8 Reps with 35et riding on 235/35/19 Barum Bravuris 2

































Feedback welcome

Ride quality is excellent with the new tires and riding on ST Coils- Coils need to be adjusted still for its final height.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks awesome. Thinking about those for my White gold CC.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

definitely like them, but i'd like to see some more angles and at some points they appear akward.


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

GOOD CHOICE CAR LOOKS GREAT!
I love the RS8 wheels with the gun metal color and silver spokes. Have been battling between the RS8 which I always though they were the RS6 wheels or the SAGITA wheels. Does anyone have a comparison shot like the ones posted? 

Thanks


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

meccausa said:


> Hey guys need help deciding which reps to go with


Those R8's are sooooo nice. They will pop on candy white. You can't go wrong either way tho.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Pics of them installed: 19 x 8 Audi R8 Reps with 35et riding on 235/35/19 Barum Bravuris 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those are good! I have some questions and I'll PM u later about it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Those R8's are sooooo nice. They will pop on candy white.


 Sounds like I might need to do more test-fitting soon.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

My wife dislikes titanium/grey colored wheels, I tricked her with these, since they have the hyper silver face finishing on them. 

But, seriously at night the wheels look way dark and thats what I like. 

Wife: "Seriously I do not notice the difference between these and your Sterns, its like me asking you about what is different between my purses. " 

Her purses cost as much as my rims with tires :banghead:


----------



## RogersGTI (Jan 16, 2011)

Audi wannabe lol


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

RogersGTI said:


> Audi wannabe lol


 I tell everyone that comments that the CC looks like a Mercedes with no its a poor mans audi  

Hey I got VW center caps for the record


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

i told myself Id wait till the '12 cc or the next new cc that comes but these pics make me want to get the current cc TODAY. the rep S5 rims look amazzzzzzing!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

*12's*



Dtrain12 said:


> i told myself Id wait till the '12 cc or the next new cc that comes but these pics make me want to get the current cc TODAY. the rep S5 rims look amazzzzzzing!


 The 12's are being prepped at the dealers as we speak. If you can live without an analog clock you can get probably get an 11 Sport for 5 grand less than a 12..


----------



## mtc725 (Aug 9, 2012)

kyle1 said:


> I love these wheels on Audi's titanium package but good luck finding them...they'd look sick on a white CC...
> 
> http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/audi/215325-audi-launching-titanium-package-most-models.html
> 
> Also, RS5 reps from Hartmann Wheels...




What size are these? And are they on springs or CO?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

mtc725 said:


> What size are these? And are they on springs or CO?


these are 19 x 8.5 et38 on koni ss coilovers with moderate drop.


----------

